# Burning toenails



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Many times when I finish hiking and sometimes when I get up in the morning my toenails feel like they are on fire. There's nothing wrong with the nails so I'm wondering if this could be rhumatoid artheritis (RA)? My toes do hurt at times and I do have some RA and OA in other joints.

Does RA have this symptom?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Despite the obvious issues you have with the RA and the OA in other joints...are your shoes a good healthy fit, with very good support and are your toenails always trimmed short enough that they can't touch the inside of the end of your shoe? If my nails get long I get my feet stinging, toes get hot and joints in my toes hurt.....how they ache if the nails even touch the end as when you walk they push against it. I tend to walk alot so I need to keep them trimmed at all times. I found my hiking boots more comfy to walk the uneven beaches in with rocks, logs etc than my tennis shoes ever were. I have to wear two pairs of socks to get the right fit in them but it works!

If you feel you are wearing really good shoes, nails are trimmed well and socks are always worn....check with a podiatrist! 

Sorry to hear about your feet, nothing worse...you have to walk on them!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes it does suck to have bad feet. I love walking and am generally very active so the sore foot is always on my mind. I keep my toenails trimmed so they don't touch the end of my boot cavity. Many mornings they burn too. 

My feet have gotten weaker since I stopped training and now I've got a foot that has a joint that swells often but the toenails on both feet burn. Lately I've been stretching my toes and feet each evening and that seems to help a lot.

I've been to 2 podiatrists about the foot. Both took a series of X-rays. Both said we don't know what it is or what caused it but we can make you inserts.

I'm thinking the toenail burning is a symptom of RA that I have in the toes.


----------

